

AudioGL reaches beta - anigbrowl
http://createdigitalmusic.com/2012/10/audiogl-beta-arrives-complete-with-futuristic-3d-musical-creation-flythroughs/

======
anigbrowl
There's a highly-capable trial version (no saving, but otherwise functional)
available for free if you just want to get your feet wet without throwing down
$80 - windows only, for now. <https://www.audiogl.com/en/downloads>

